# blood pressure cuff



## twinkles (May 15, 2020)

when they take your blood pressure do they make the cuff real tight---when i go to have my blood pressure taken the cuff is  so tight it makes a bruise on my arm--does this happen to you?its like they are taken bone pressure--i dont have that much meat on my arms


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

twinkles said:


> when they take your blood pressure do they make the cuff real tight---when i go to have my blood pressure taken the cuff is  so tight it makes a bruise on my arm--does this happen to you?its like they are taken bone pressure--i dont have that much meat on my arms


Yes.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

twinkles said:


> when they take your blood pressure do they make the cuff real tight---when i go to have my blood pressure taken the cuff is  so tight it makes a bruise on my arm--does this happen to you?its like they are taken bone pressure--i dont have that much meat on my arms


Yes. It’s supposed to be.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

twinkles said:


> when they take your blood pressure do they make the cuff real tight---when i go to have my blood pressure taken the cuff is  so tight it makes a bruise on my arm--does this happen to you?its like they are taken bone pressure--i dont have that much meat on my arms


yes it's tight, but it never bruises my arm.. do you bruise easily perhaps ?


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

We have a blood pressure unit at home. One time when my husband took my bp, he had it so tight, it burst the blood vessels in my arm!


----------



## Judycat (May 15, 2020)

Yes. Then the pressure registers unlikely high and they switch to a bigger cuff.  The bigger one doesn't seem as tight or maybe my arm is numb by then.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We have a blood pressure unit at home. One time when my husband took my bp, he had it so tight, it burst the blood vessels in my arm!


 OMG!!!! what happened after that...don't just tell half a story Pink...sheesh... ...I mean is the man still alive ?...


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

twinkles said:


> when they take your blood pressure do they make the cuff real tight---when i go to have my blood pressure taken the cuff is  so tight it makes a bruise on my arm--does this happen to you?its like they are taken bone pressure--i dont have that much meat on my arms


Do you bruise easily twinkles?  I do.  My mother used to also.


----------



## Lewkat (May 17, 2020)

It should be snug, but not to the point of bruising you for heaven's sake.  Who is administering this to you?  The cuff keeps getting tighter as it blows up, so to wrap it tightly is unnecessary.  As long as it isn't sliding down the arm it should be fine.


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2020)

I use the wristband type at home.  Took it with me to a Dr appt; it's very accurate.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> OMG!!!! what happened after that...don't just tell half a story Pink...sheesh... ...I mean is the man still alive ?...


 don't be shocked Lois... I was joking with @Pinky  about whether her man is still alive after he'd bruised her badly..


----------



## Lewkat (May 17, 2020)

twinkles said:


> when they take your blood pressure do they make the cuff real tight---when i go to have my blood pressure taken the cuff is  so tight it makes a bruise on my arm--does this happen to you?its like they are taken bone pressure--i dont have that much meat on my arms


I wonder how people are teaching EMTs, CNAs and yes some LPNs and RNs these days how to properly administer a blood pressure cuff?  It needs only to be slightly snug, not sliding along the arm, for it will tighten as the pressure increases.  That is utter nonsense to have it that tight.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I wonder how people are teaching EMTs, CNAs and yes some LPNs and RNs these days how to properly administer a blood pressure cuff?  It needs only to be slightly snug, not sliding along the arm, for it will tighten as the pressure increases.  That is utter nonsense to have it that tight.


Seems they put it very tight on so many people me including--I get bruised from it, too, and I have a liver condition that causes me to bruise more easily so I do, too.  I've not heard many others say it bruises them, though.


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2020)

You might be better off with a wrist pressure machine. I have used both at times.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

Pappy said:


> You might be better off with a wrist pressure machine. I have used both at times.


I just bought a wrist bp monitor and it seems to be good.


----------



## terry123 (May 17, 2020)

My doctor says not to use the wrist type as they are not accurate. Depends on the doctor I guess.


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> OMG!!!! what happened after that...don't just tell half a story Pink...sheesh... ...I mean is the man still alive ?...


I had all these little red marks on my inner arm, for several days. I just told him not to do it so tight next time!


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (May 17, 2020)

terry123 said:


> My doctor says not to use the wrist type as they are not accurate. Depends on the doctor I guess.


I read that a long time ago. The reason is the bones in the wrist. If it matches the doctor's unit then that's all that is needed. I take mine to the doctor as well just to check it.


----------



## Lewkat (May 17, 2020)

terry123 said:


> My doctor says not to use the wrist type as they are not accurate. Depends on the doctor I guess.


Actually, it depends on the machine.  From a professional standpoint I dislike them intensely.  I prefer the old fashioned sphygmomanometers.  They are far more accurate than anything I have ever used.


----------



## Pecos (May 17, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> I use the wristband type at home.  Took it with me to a Dr appt; it's very accurate.


Same here. I was surprised at how close mine was to their expensive unit.

I do get lower readings at home, especially when I am sitting in the sunroom looking at the flowers in the backyard. Having a furry pet in my lap seems to bring my BP down as well. Most mornings I am running around 125/83 (before taking the medication), …. as long as I have not paid any attention to the news. Without taking the medication at breakfast, my BP will creep up as the day progresses.


----------



## old medic (May 18, 2020)

Its been many years ago, But I was taught to put the cuff snug on the arm, Then feel the pulse at the wrist while pumping up the cuff
Stop when the pulse disappears and then listen.... Now everyone is using machines, and ive seen some that automatically inflate to 200


----------



## twinkles (May 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Do you bruise easily twinkles?  I do.  My mother used to also.


yes i bruise easily  i am always banging my hand on some thing and i bruise


----------



## fmdog44 (May 18, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Actually, it depends on the machine.  From a professional standpoint I dislike them intensely.  I prefer the old fashioned sphygmomanometers.  They are far more accurate than anything I have ever used.


You just typed the world's longest word. It belongs on one of those national spelling bee contests.


----------



## twinkles (May 18, 2020)

i went to have some blood work done today--my blood pressure was 214 over 92 has anybody had their blood pressure go that high--the doctor had taken me off one of my b p meds--i think that is why it shot up so high


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

twinkles said:


> when they take your blood pressure do they make the cuff real tight---when i go to have my blood pressure taken the cuff is  so tight it makes a bruise on my arm--does this happen to you?its like they are taken bone pressure--i dont have that much meat on my arms


They use the machine? The machine was squeezing me too tight and causing bruises and hurting me. The clinic I go to now uses the cuff they have to pump and they listen with the stethoscope.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 19, 2020)

twinkles said:


> i went to have some blood work done today--my blood pressure was 214 over 92 has anybody had their blood pressure go that high--the doctor had taken me off one of my b p meds--i think that is why it shot up so high


Oh my goodness, twinkles... that is HIGH.  Did they seem alarmed?


----------



## Camper6 (May 19, 2020)

Here's how the blood pressure is taken. When they pump up the cuff it has to go as high as to stop the pulse from registering. or heard with a stethoscope. That's the high. Then the cuff deflates and registers when the pulse can be heard again.
This is done electronically or manually. I always wonder about manually. If the person taking it is hard of hearing the reading could be false.
Now the tightness of the cuff. No matter how the cuff is put on the cuff tightens till it gets a reading. 
One more thing. There is a microphone on the cuff and it should be positioned properly so that the reading becomes more efficient especially with an electronic unit. Follow the instructions on the unit.
I also know that it could be read while leaving your sweater on and the cuff over the sweater.
Now to determine where the artery pulse in your arm is. With your palm up.and the light on your elbow. You can see your pulse. You can even determine your heart rate. Count it for ten seconds and multiply by ten. If they position the cuff way too high the machine will have to squeeze harder to get a reading. A doctor knows exactly where to put the microphone. Watch him.
Am I boring you? That's good , your pressure will be lower.


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2020)

In my experience, when machines do the BP readings instead of humans, the cuff blows up uncomfortably tight.  Very uncomfortably.    

I tend to have quite good BP (readings range between 90-120 stystolic and between 60-75 diastolic) and a BMI under 25, so those wouldn't be factors.


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Oh my goodness, twinkles... that is HIGH.  Did they seem alarmed?


Did they retake it or check the other arm as well?  What was done about it?  Something, I hope.


----------



## Camper6 (May 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> In my experience, when machines do the BP readings instead of humans, the cuff blows up uncomfortably tight.  Very uncomfortably.
> 
> I tend to have quite good BP (readings range between 90-120 stystolic and between 60-75 diastolic) and a BMI under 25, so those wouldn't be factors.


The machines are set to take a reading at 160 or below.  If it can't get a reading at 160 it pumps more till it gets a pulse stop. It's not always tight or uncomfortable.  And the cuff should be positioned exactly as the machine recommends it for best results.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Oh my goodness, twinkles... that is HIGH.  Did they seem alarmed?


I certainly hope they took it seriously and took it more than once that day - even for a senior citizen, twinkles numbers are frightening!


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

Yes, they put the BP cuff on way too tight at drs office...I don’t bruise though.

I have a wrist one at home and it reads slightly lower than drs or I just have white coat syndrome.

Also I think it depends when during the day I take it.

At drs it’s always 8 am because I like being the first appt of the day.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 19, 2020)

This thread reminded me that I'm scheduled for a phone visit on Friday to evaluate my blood pressure medication.  I didn't know that I had high blood pressure until I went for another ailment.  It was 189/87 and they sent me home with an electronic cuff device and a prescription.

Since I'm sure my clinician will ask for my recent readings, I just took my blood pressure.  It's still high, but not that high and perhaps not really abnormal, given my age.


----------



## twinkles (May 19, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Here's how the blood pressure is taken. When they pump up the cuff it has to go as high as to stop the pulse from registering. or heard with a stethoscope. That's the high. Then the cuff deflates and registers when the pulse can be heard again.
> This is done electronically or manually. I always wonder about manually. If the person taking it is hard of hearing the reading could be false.
> Now the tightness of the cuff. No matter how the cuff is put on the cuff tightens till it gets a reading.
> One more thing. There is a microphone on the cuff and it should be positioned properly so that the reading becomes more efficient especially with an electronic unit. Follow the instructions on the unit.
> ...


no you are not boring me--its always a nurse that takes my blood pressure-i asked them not to make the bp cuff so tight and they said they have to


----------



## twinkles (May 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Did they retake it or check the other arm as well?  What was done about it?  Something, I hope.


no they didnt check the other arm


----------



## twinkles (May 19, 2020)

i have been taken triamterine for yearsas it has a fluid pill- the doctor told me not to take it for a week-my feet and my ankles swelled up so big it was hard to walk--the assistant doctor told me to take 2 lisiniprill(sp) but it has no fluid pill in it--so my feet and ankles are still swollen some-i have an appointment with the doctor thursday


----------



## twinkles (May 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Oh my goodness, twinkles... that is HIGH.  Did they seem alarmed?


they were a little


----------



## twinkles (May 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Did they retake it or check the other arm as well?  What was done about it?  Something, I hope.


they told me to take 2 blood pressure pills--but the ones they told me to take doesnt have a fluid pill in it-my feet and ankles are still swolen some


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> In my experience, when machines do the BP readings instead of humans, the cuff blows up uncomfortably tight.  Very uncomfortably.
> 
> I tend to have quite good BP (readings range between 90-120 stystolic and between 60-75 diastolic) and a BMI under 25, so those wouldn't be factors.


When they do it manually it's uncomfortable but, it's ok. And my pressure varies. But with the machine it literally hurts my arm and leaves bruises. The event itself kicks my pressure up and makes it read too high all the time.


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> When they do it manually it's uncomfortable but, it's ok. And my pressure varies. But with the machine it literally hurts my arm and leaves bruises. The event itself kicks my pressure up and makes it read too high all the time.


Exactly what happens to me except I don't get bruises and they can still get a reading - though it's quite a bit higher than usual because I find the process so painful.  

I am thinking of asking for a manual reading from now on. May lie and say the automatic cuff gives me bruises.


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Exactly what happens to me except I don't get bruises and they can still get a reading - though it's quite a bit higher than usual because I find the process so painful.
> 
> I am thinking of asking for a manual reading from now on. May lie and say the automatic cuff gives me bruises.


For me the experience is so painful it makes me swear. It never used to be. Till they started with those machines. Then they began bellyaching cuz I refused to use it. Last time they did it with the machine I went in the next day & showed the nurse my bruises. And like you the pain of it raised my blood pressure. I never had high blood pressure till they started using the machines. Now it varies depending on whether I'm sick or not or under stress. You know...like it should.


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> For me the experience is so painful it makes me swear. It never used to be. Till they started with those machines. Then they began bellyaching cuz I refused to use it. Last time they did it with the machine I went in the next day & showed the nurse my bruises. And like you the pain of it raised my blood pressure. I never had high blood pressure till they started using the machines. Now it varies depending on whether I'm sick or not or under stress. You know...like it should.


This is so helpful to know @MarciKS.  I thought I was the only one and was being a baby.  Like you, I never before objected to getting my BP read.


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> This is so helpful to know @MarciKS.  I thought I was the only one and was being a baby.  Like you, I never before objected to getting my BP read.


Glad I could be of help. I thought the same thing the way they were acting. Nurse got kinda snitty with me one day & I asked her since when was it ok for people to leave the office with bruises from something that has never physically hurt them before. Then she popped off about relying on someone's hearing. I told her I'd take my chances and that if she was too deaf to do it to go get another nurse.


----------



## Camper6 (May 19, 2020)

twinkles said:


> no you are not boring me--its always a nurse that takes my blood pressure-i asked them not to make the bp cuff so tight and they said they have to


If you are having problems with blood pressure readings it would be best to buy a unit and take it at home yourself.  The one I have is Life brand and it stores your readings in memory and gives an average of the last three readings which is a better way of assessing your pressure since it varies over days and time. At the doctors office you get one reading and it might be on a day when you are under stress and it's always higher for me at the doctor's office.  It's called white coat syndrome. Then take it into your next appointment and compare the readings you get. Mine was right on compared to the doctor's office.


----------



## Camper6 (May 19, 2020)

twinkles said:


> they told me to take 2 blood pressure pills--but the ones they told me to take doesnt have a fluid pill in it-my feet and ankles are still swolen some


I had that happen to me.  Thankfully it got better.  Did they tell to to wear elastic stockings?


----------



## twinkles (May 19, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I had that happen to me.  Thankfully it got better.  Did they tell to to wear elastic stockings?


no they didnt tell me to wear elastic stockings


----------



## C'est Moi (May 19, 2020)

My pet peeve about the BP reading in a doctor's office is that the patient is supposed to SIT QUIETLY with both feet on the floor and relax.   Without fail, the assistant will start the BP reading and immediately start asking questions, checking temperature, etc.   I refuse to answer them until the reading is taken, but I'm sure the aggravation causes a little rise in the reading.  

Twinkles, were you in the doctor's office or in a testing lab?  If you were at the doctor, they should have immediately taken a couple of more readings, on both arms.   If you were not at the doctor, I'd suggest contacting your doctor ASAP.


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> My pet peeve about the BP reading in a doctor's office is that the patient is supposed to SIT QUIETLY with both feet on the floor and relax.   Without fail, the assistant will start the BP reading and immediately start asking questions, checking temperature, etc.   I refuse to answer them until the reading is taken, but I'm sure the aggravation causes a little rise in the reading.
> 
> Twinkles, were you in the doctor's office or in a testing lab?  If you were at the doctor, they should have immediately taken a couple of more readings, on both arms.   If you were not at the doctor, I'd suggest contacting your doctor ASAP.


That's odd. Our nurses here don't talk during the reading.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 19, 2020)

BP tests at the doctor's office are mostly worthless if they're causing you anxiety BEFORE they're ever done! White Coat Hypertension is the name they've given it, and now some MD's give you the malarkey that it's even more dangerous than regular hypertension. Sure, anything to get you set up on meds you don't need.

I have pins and a plate in my left arm. I request they use my right arm, to avoid causing me major pain, but even that minor confrontation with nurses who don't want to accommodate me, raises my bp. Then, I ask that they don't exceed 160 on the inflation, as my veins are, for a fact, easily bruised when they pump me up way beyond that. The whole thing is laughable: They tell me my bp, I tell them it's a joke 

My old doctor, a guy my age who was cool, had the intelligence to take my blood pressure, himself, after the nurse irritated me. The reading was usually 110/65. Now, I leave the doctor's office with my 125/85, come back home, put on my cuff, and get the old 110/65, or thereabouts. 

I avoid doctors as much as possible. If you're not sick when you go for a visit, they'll find something wrong, to make sure they can run tests and make more money off of you and your insurance. I view them the same way I do auto mechanics: Both deal with captive audiences. Both go for the bucks!


----------



## twinkles (May 20, 2020)

in my opinion she shoudnt have just stoped the  bp pill with the fluid --the other pill i was taken was only 5 mi(lisinipril) the triamterene was a higher dose with the fluid


----------

